
Scots Gaelic could die out within a decade - aclimatt
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/jul/02/scots-gaelic-could-die-out-within-a-decade-study-finds
======
_bxg1
Irish Gaelic, at least, is available on Duolingo. I've thought about learning
it before; I listen to the music constantly and while I don't normally enjoy
learning languages, this is one of the few that I feel drawn to based on its
sheer beauty.

That said, I don't know how you make people care about preserving something
when they seemingly just don't. Maybe you can cultivate genuine appreciation
for the language, but it's no surprise that's it's easier to just use English,
and I don't see very many people using it purely out of a sense of duty.
Languages are natural things and their usage has to come from a natural, human
motive. It's hard to prop that up artificially.

~~~
bzb3
You can do what they do in Spain and force people using the law to learn it.
(ironic)

------
ceilingcorner
Glossika, which I use and recommend for other languages, has a free Gaelic
course:

[https://ai.glossika.com/language/learn-scottish-
gaelic](https://ai.glossika.com/language/learn-scottish-gaelic)

